# WoW-taugliches Notebook



## pinwheel (4. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor, mir in den nächsten Tagen folgendes Notebook zu bestellen:

XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
• 39,6 cm (15.6") HD+ (1600*900) Non-Glare mit LED-Backlight
• NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M 2048MB DDR3
• Intel Core i7-2630M - 2,00 - 2,90GHz 6MB
• 4GB (2x2048) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
• 500GB SATA-II 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus 7200.4 (ST9500420AS)
• DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner
• Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (inkl. Bluetooth)
• Platinum-Garantie: 48M. Pickup&Return/Schnellreparatur | 24M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit DSP DVD deutsch

für 1051 Euro.
Der Einsatzzweck wird meine Arbeit und im Grunde ausschließlich World of Warcraft sein. Mich interessiert nun hauptsächlich Eure ungefähre Einschätzung der WoW-Performance von dem Teil. Dass es überhaupt läuft, ist sowieso klar, aber wie sieht es mit den Grafikdetails aus? Müsste ich quasi alles auf niedrig stellen, um überhaupt mit annehmbaren fps-Zahlen spielen zu können? Mir ist dabei schon klar, dass man das so pauschal nur schwer sagen kann, denn das müsste offensichtlich auf die jeweilige Situation ankommen (Solo, 5er, BG, 10er, 25er...). Hauptsächlich spiele ich jedoch 5er und 10er Inis und ab und an mal ein BG. 25er hingegen spiele ich grundsätzlich gar nicht.

Grüße,
pinwheel


----------



## Dagonzo (4. September 2011)

Sollte ausreichen für Ultra-Einstellungen. Eventuell die Schatten etwas runter und vielleicht noch AA 2x oder maximal 4x, dann sollte es ohne Probleme gehen.


----------



## pinwheel (4. September 2011)

Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet, ok. Macht die i7 CPU für WoW Sinn? Ich weiß zwar, dass WoW mehr als zwei Kerne nutzt, aber über die tatsächliche Auslastung bin ich mir nicht im Klaren. Alternativ könnte ich nämlich auch einen höher getakteten i5-2520 Dualcore ordern, der dann auch den Vorteil hätte, eine etwas geringere Hitzeentwicklung zu haben.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. September 2011)

Es ist eher die Grafikkarte die ausgelastet wird. Allein die letzte Schattenstufe kann dich satte 40% Leistung kosten. Schatten werden auch komplett von der Grafikkarte berechnet.


----------



## pinwheel (4. September 2011)

Alles klar, also ist die GraKa doch wieder der Flaschenhals - das hatte ich über Google nämlich teilweise anders gelesen. Naja, ein paar Tage habe ich eh noch Zeit bis zur Bestellung, vielleicht fällt mir ja noch ne Frage ein, dann melde ich mich nochmal  Danke bis hierher schonmal!


----------



## Dagonzo (4. September 2011)

Jo mach das.
Solltest du aber mal was technisch höherwertiges spielen als WoW würde ich dir zu einem 4-Kern CPU raten. Ob die Hitzeentwicklung bei einen Dualcore geringer ist liegt auch daran wie die CPU ausgelastet wird. Scalliert das Spiel mit einem 4-Kerner gut, kann die Last pro Kern durchaus geringer sein als bei einem Dualcore.


----------



## Simcrism (4. September 2011)

Für WoW braucht man grundsätzlich keinen 1000€-PC. Ich hab mir vor knapp 2 Jahren einen für 600€ gekauft, der hatte gerade mal einen Intel Pentium Prozessor und ich konnte trotzdem alles auf Ultra spielen. Mit lags hatte ich dabei nie Probleme, auch nicht in 25er Raids oder solchen Veranstaltungen. Sicher läuft das Ding heiß, aber der Laptop ist trotz dessen nicht explodiert.
Bei meinem alten PC (Tower) hatte ich einen 4 Kern mit 2,4 GHz. Die Grafikkarte war aber eine ziemlich schlechte ATI mit 512 MB.. Beim Laptop war das Leistungsverhältnis dann umgekehrt: CPU Schrott, GraKa top. Insofern würde ich beim Kauf auch eher auf eine gute Grafikkarte, als auf den Prozessor achten, wenn du hauptsächlich WoW spielst. :-)

Gruß, Simcrism


----------



## pinwheel (5. September 2011)

Vom Schenker Notebook bin ich dann doch wieder runter. Ich habe mir diverse Erfahrungsberichte zu der Firma durchgelesen und sogar heute in der Uni mit jemandem gesprochen, der aktuell selbst ein solches Teil besitzt. Fehlerfreie Geräte sind absolute Glückssache. Wenn man ein solches bekommt, sind sie top, aber wehe es kommt mal zu einem Defekt oder dieser ist bereits von Beginn an vorhanden - dann ist der Service offenbar absolut unterirdisch.

Da das Notebook eben nicht primär zum spielen gedacht ist, sondern nur für entspannte WoW-Runden zwischendurch geeignet sein sollte, möchte ich in Punkto Verabeitungsqualität und Service keine Kompromisse eingehen. Aus dem Grund würde ich mir auch niemals ein Acer oder Medion etc. kaufen. Wie dem auch sei. Ich habe mir heute von Dell folgendes Angebot für einen XPS 15 machen lassen. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr da nochmal drüberschauen könntet:

- CPU: I7-2630 QM, 2.00-2.90 GhZ
- 8.192 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 4.096]
- 2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M Grafikkarte
- 40 cm (15.6") HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) 720p
- 640-GB-Serial ATA-Festplatte (7.200 1/min)
- Windows® 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
- 3 Jahre Premium 24H Vor-Ort Garantie

für 907 Euro inklusive Versand. Ich habe mir diverse Reviews angeschaut und glaube in Punkto Verarbeitungsquali sagen zu können: Absolut Top!
Die schlechtere GraKa (die aber nun nur noch eine 1366x768-er Auflösung bedienen muss (darf) und nicht mehr HD+) führt mich aber erneut zu der Frage: Immer noch WoW-tauglich für - sagen wir mal - mittlere Details? An der CPU sollte es ja nun gar nichts auszusetzen geben.

Beste Grüße,
pinwheel


----------



## Gorfindel (5. September 2011)

Meine Frau hat die gleiche Grafikkarte in ihrem Vaio und Wow läuft auf Full hd mit mittleren details  und 25iger Raids laufen flüssig


----------



## xdave78 (6. September 2011)

Ne GT540 ist ja noch mieser. Du kaufst da mittelmäßige Leistung-. Die Auflösung die Du da jetzt hast wäre die Richtige für die GT555 gewesen, statt dessen jetzt nochmal eine ganze Ecke schlechter relativiert das. Muss es denn unbedingt Schenker und Dell sein? Hast Du Dir mal das PCGH Notebook angesehen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das hat zB ein Vielfaches der Leistung, der bisher genannten. Wenn es auch 17" sein darf würd icjh auch hier nochmal das ASUS G73jh-Ty225v einwerfen. auf Beiden kann man auf jeden Fall WoW auf hoch-ultra spielen (im Raid vllt noch eher "nur" hoch). 

_Asus Notebook G73jh-Ty225v / *Intel Core i7-740QM 4x 1.73 GHz Turbo-Boost bis zu 2x 2.93 GHz* /*4096 MB DDR3 RAM* / *Festplatte 1000GB SSH* (7.200 U/min) / *ATI Radeon HD 5870 1024MB GDDR5* / *BluRay Combo Laufwerk* / 43cm (17.3") HD+ LED Backlight / *Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit*_


----------



## pinwheel (6. September 2011)

Hallo xdave78,

einen Medion wuerde ich im Leben nie wieder kaufen - den Fahler habe ich bereits einmal gemacht. In Garantiefaellen kann man den Service mit gutem Gewissen als absolut nicht existent bezeichnen - ich hatte dazu auch mal einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben - ich suche den mal raus. Die Verarbeitungsqualitaet war - zumindest damals - enorm duerftig und die durchaus vorhandene Leistung nicht wirklich abrufbar, weil die Hitzeentwicklung der Geraete inakzeptabel ist. Dass sich in diesen Punkten nicht viel - oder eigentlich gar nichts - getan hat, konnte ich bei einem Arbeitskollegen beobachten, der das X6813 besitzt. Der laesst seine Mathematica-Programme haeufig auf dem Notebook laufen, weil wir in der Uni voellig ueberalterte Kisten stehen haben, die weitaus langsamere Prozessoren besitzen. Dabei passiert es ziemlich regelmaessig, dass das Notebook wegen Ueberhitzung heruntertaktet oder (nur manchmal, aber passiert durchaus) einfach abschaltet.

Unterm Strich bin ich von Herstellern wie Acer, Medion etc. einfach runter. Ist billig - klar. Aber Freude habe ich an so etwas absolut nicht.

Zudem musst Du eines bedenken: Ich will kein Gaming-Notebook, sondern nur eines auf dem WoW - und nur das - als Spiel vernuenftig (nicht perfekt) laeuft. Andere Spiele sind mir absolut egal. Ich habe mir auf Youtube diverse Videos angeschaut, in denen die WoW-Performance des Dell XPS 15 - und allgemein von Notebooks mit der 540m - praesentiert wird. In der nativen Aufloesung gibt es da Exemplare, die zeigen ein volles Orgrimmar auf Ultra-Einstellungen (die Aktivierung wird lueckenlos gezeigt) mit laufendem Fraps bei 30-35 Frames. Regelt man nur die Schatten herunter (wird in jenem Video bewusst gezeigt), steigt die FPS in derselben Situation auf 55 fps. Und dabei bedenke man, dass ich den Ultra-Anspruch ueberhaupt nicht habe.

1 Perfekter Service im Garantiefall
2 Sehr gute Verarbeitung
3 gute Multimedia-Leistung

Das sind die drei Punkte, die fuer mich persoenlich bei einem Notebook wichtig sind. Punkt 1 und 2 wuerde ich da nicht niedriger gewichten als Punkt 3.

Ich gebe aber zu, dass meine Einstellung in Punkto Medion und Acer weit entfernt von neutral ist, denn ich habe beide Haendler schon selbst ausprobiert und katastrophale Erfahrungen gemacht (das kann aber natuerlich auch ausgesprochenes Pech gewesen sein, was ich aber in Bezug auf Medion stark bezweifeln moechte, siehe oben).

Gruesse,
pinwheel


----------



## xdave78 (6. September 2011)

Dennoch - ich besitze selber ein Notebook, mit dem ich zocke. Eine GT540 rangiert sogar noch weit hinter der Grafikkarte, die in meinem 2 Jahre alten GT725 steckt. Ich konnte damit NICHT auf Ultra spielen. Wenn Dir mittlere Details genügen, sollet das mit WoW mit dem aktuellen AddOn sicherlich gehen.
Ich möchte Dir wirklich davon abraten hier zugunsten von ein paar EURO einen Fehler zu machen.. Zugegeben - ich bin ein "Fan" von DELL Laptops, nachdem mein erstes Lappi von denen war und es mich vom Display und der Verarbeitung begeistert hat. Allerdings ist 3 Jahre Premium Service..nunja...rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ich denke 2 Jahre ist hier realistisch und P/L -technisch mit der Hälfte des 3 Jahres Service vertretbar. Wenn dir 1 Jahr mehr Service 100% Aufpreis qwert sind - OK ist dein Geld ;-)

Die Konfiguration die Du für das XPS aufgeschrieben hast ist ja soweit ganz gut - aber die Grafikkarte ...nimm doch einfach die GT555 rein und lass das 1366er Display. Schon passt es. Ich denke die paar EURO machen schon nen Unterschied. Stattdessen hast Du 8GB RAM drin...ka wozu das bei WOW gut sein soll, das macht wuirklich nur Sinn wenn Du eine explizite 64bit Anwendung hast, die das auch zu nutzen weiss. Ansonsten ist RAM immer etwas, wo man beim Kauf etwas spart und was man nach einigher Zeit getrost nachrüsten kann. Klar, man muss vorab natürlich beim bestellen dran denken, dass man nicht alle RAM-Slots belegen lässt.


----------



## Anvy (6. September 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:


> Für WoW braucht man grundsätzlich keinen 1000€-PC. Ich hab mir vor knapp 2 Jahren einen für 600€ gekauft, der hatte gerade mal einen Intel Pentium Prozessor und ich konnte trotzdem alles auf Ultra spielen. Mit lags hatte ich dabei nie Probleme, auch nicht in 25er Raids oder solchen Veranstaltungen. Sicher läuft das Ding heiß, aber der Laptop ist trotz dessen nicht explodiert.
> Bei meinem alten PC (Tower) hatte ich einen 4 Kern mit 2,4 GHz. Die Grafikkarte war aber eine ziemlich schlechte ATI mit 512 MB.. Beim Laptop war das Leistungsverhältnis dann umgekehrt: CPU Schrott, GraKa top. Insofern würde ich beim Kauf auch eher auf eine gute Grafikkarte, als auf den Prozessor achten, wenn du hauptsächlich WoW spielst. :-)
> 
> Gruß, Simcrism



Das stimmt. ^^ Habe WoW sogar mit einem 300€ Notebook gespielt. Alles einwandfrei bis auf einige Lags (bei vielen Effekten). Muss aber auch sagen, dass grafikaufwendigere Spiele auf meinem NB besser liefen als WoW.


----------



## xdave78 (6. September 2011)

Ihr könnt WoW von 2008 nicht mit WoW 2011 vergleichen.


----------



## pinwheel (6. September 2011)

@xdave78:

Gebe Dir voellig recht. Koennte ich das XPS 15 mit einer gt555m oder auch nur mit einer gt550m bestuecken - ich wuerds sofort tun, geht aber nicht - dann muss man auf das XPS 17 gehen, aber 17 Zoeller kommen nicht in Frage.  Genauso die zwei Jahre Garantie - das ist nicht waehlbar - weder via Online-Maske noch via Telefonverhandlung - entweder 12 oder 36 Monate - dazwischen gibts nix (und 12 Monate sind mir zu kurz). Das mag aber auch am Modell liegen. Und einen habe ich noch: auch die 8 GB RAM - nicht verhandelbar - das ist derzeit Minimalkonfiguration bei diesem XPS 15. Klar koennte ich am Telefon darum betteln, mir doch bitte nur 4 einzubauen aber hey... 

Nicht falsch verstehen - Deine Vorschlaege zur Modifikation der Komponenten finde ich durchweg vernuenftig, aber das ist mit dem XPS 15 nicht durchfuehrbar. Dann muesste man evtl. auf das Alienware 14x zurueckgreifen, aber das ist dann nicht nur ein wenig teurer... Also muesste man zu einem anderen Hersteller wechseln. Akzeptiert man meine Einstellung, dass Acer und Medion nicht in Frage kommen, bleibt da nicht mehr viel. HP muesste ich mir nochmal anschauen, aber die Tests auf notebookcheck.com sehen eher bescheiden aus. Womit wir wieder beim Schenker aus meinem Ursprungspost waeren... Ich muss nochmal drueber nachdenken. Dass ich das perfekte Notebook eh nicht bekommen werde, ist mir sowieso klar. Zumal ich nicht bereit bin, 1200+ zu zahlen. Aber irgendeinen Kompromiss werde ich wohl finden 

pinwheel

GT725? Das war doch ein 17 Zoll Notebook oder nicht? Also damals wahrscheinlich 1680 x 1050 Aufloesung. Ist doch klar, dass WoW da langsamer laeuft, oder hast Du runtergeregelt?


----------



## xdave78 (6. September 2011)

Okay. 17" fällt aus? Mit den Infos, die Du mir nun gegeben hast (ich hatte gedacht am Telefon kann man vllt die GT555 reinverhandeln) würde ich dann doch zurück zum Eingangsthread verweisen und zum A501 zurückkommen.


----------



## fidel123 (6. September 2011)

Hab ein Notebook von Asus für 699€ und ich spiel mit dem alles auf Ultra und nichts schmiert ab oder ruckelt.


----------



## pinwheel (6. September 2011)

Nein, ich hatte ja urspruenglich mal versucht, mir den A501 bei Dell quasi nachzubauen, aber bei der Graka (und auch beim Display (nur HD oder FHD, kein HD+)) findet das dann leider ein Ende.

Im Grunde stimme ich Dir in Punkto Leistung zu - da sollte man wirklich zum A501 greifen. Der Grund, warum ich dennoch grueble ist der, dass ich quasi die bessere GraKa + besseres Display (A501) gegen bessere Verarbeitung, besseren Service und 150 Euro (Dell) eintausche. Der Rest ist ja quasi identisch (wie Du sagtest, 8GB RAM sind kein echter Mehrwert des Dell, genausowenig wie die leicht groessere HDD). Noch weiss ich nicht, was ich da bevorzugen soll. Hach schwierig...


----------



## Palimbula (6. September 2011)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Hab ein Notebook von Asus für 699€ und ich spiel mit dem alles auf Ultra und nichts schmiert ab oder ruckelt.



Beweise  Und Solitär oder Minesweeper zählt nicht  Hm, hier gibt es doch noch "so" einen der sich irgendetwas123 nennt...  Ich weiß nur noch, dass er wie ein Schlachtfeld oder Tal aus WoW heisst... Ich komme aber einfach nicht drauf...


----------



## pinwheel (6. September 2011)

Naja, manche verstehen unter ruckelfrei auch ~25fps... Waere fuer mich aber auch quasi Selbstbetrug. Unter 60fps moechte ich das Spiel nicht spielen und hierzu koennte ich mich durchaus damit anfreunden, die Details auf irgendwas zwischen Mittel und Hoch zu konfigurieren - das halte ich auch fuer absolut realistisch und solange das geht bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Simcrism (6. September 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt WoW von 2008 nicht mit WoW 2011 vergleichen.



Die Ansprüche sind zwar gestiegen, aber vergleichen kann man es trotzdem. Was vllt. besser wurde sind eben das Wasser und die Animationen der neuen Völker, aber gerade so Spezialeffekte, die von Fähigkeiten ausgelöst werden, haben sich meines Wissens nach nicht großartig verändert. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass man grafisch gesehen ein paar neue "Annehmlichkeiten" genießen kann, wenn man eine Graka mit DiX11 hat. Z.B. das Wasser sieht damit eindeutig besser aus.


----------



## OldboyX (7. September 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:


> Die Ansprüche sind zwar gestiegen, aber vergleichen kann man es trotzdem. Was vllt. besser wurde sind eben das Wasser und die Animationen der neuen Völker, aber gerade so Spezialeffekte, die von Fähigkeiten ausgelöst werden, haben sich meines Wissens nach nicht großartig verändert. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass man grafisch gesehen ein paar neue "Annehmlichkeiten" genießen kann, wenn man eine Graka mit DiX11 hat. Z.B. das Wasser sieht damit eindeutig besser aus.



Sorry, aber das Spiel hat sich gewaltig verändert. Auch die Shader Effekte usw. Was damals für Ultra gereicht hat, das reicht heutzutage nichtmal ansatzweise mehr für Ultra... Schon gar nicht in den neuen Gebieten und neuen Instanzen. Es sind immerhin 3 Jahre vergangen und 2008 gabs noch nichtmal WoTLK Addon (bzw. erst ganz am Ende von 2008). 2008 gabs die Grafikeinstellung Ultra noch gar nicht... das kam erst 2009 (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,682350/World-of-Warcraft-31-Neuer-WoW-Ultra-Video-Modus-im-Benchmark-Test-Top-Artikel-April-2009/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/).

Es ist schon immer wieder lustig wie hier die ganzen Leute auftauchen und ihren Müll abladen von wegen man könnte in WoW mit nem Uralt-Notebook Single-Core CPU flüssig raiden nur weil der letzte Raid den sie gemacht haben Karazhan im 10er vor 4-5 Jahren war....

Doch darum gings mir nicht - zurück zum Thema.

Ich würde mir nochmal stark überlegen ob du zu einem Dell XPS greifst. Schau dir mal diese Tests hier an (und nicht von den IDLE Messungen blenden lassen sondern auf Last schauen):
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/laptops-reviews-dell-xps-15-l502x-nkska-1378/2
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/laptops-reviews-dell-xps-17-l702x-3d-nkrt-1380/2

Gerade weil du meintest die Verarbeitung bei Medion und Acer sei so schlecht und die Leistung nicht abrufbar weil die Hitzeentwicklung so hoch sei. Nun, die Dell Notebooks haben seit den XPS Studio ein EXTREM grottiges Wärmemanagement. Die neuen XPS haben in dieser Hinsicht rein gar nichts mit den alten XPS (die extrem gut liefen und kühl blieben) gemeinsam.

Da steht zb. dieses Medion:
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/notebook-review-medion-erazer-x6811--md97624-nkrt-1234/4
deutlich besser da trotz stärkerer Komponenten. Trotzdem muss man auch beim Medion aufpassen, da dasselbe Notebook mit Quadcore dann wieder viel zu heiß wird und der Prozessor unter Last drosselt.

Ich würde mir einfach die Zeit nehmen und genaue Tests studieren von den Modellen die dir vorschweben. An alten Vorstellungen von "Dell=Qualität" festzuhalten macht wenig Sinn. Die Asus mit dem Stealthbomber Look (G73, G74 und G53 etc.) bleiben verhältnismäßig kühl und auch sehr leise. Dafür kann ich persönlich mit der Tastatur von denen nichts anfangen.


----------



## Palimbula (7. September 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Spiel hat sich gewaltig verändert. Auch die Shader Effekte usw. Was damals für Ultra gereicht hat, das reicht heutzutage nichtmal ansatzweise mehr für Ultra... Schon gar nicht in den neuen Gebieten und neuen Instanzen. Es sind immerhin 3 Jahre vergangen und 2008 gabs noch nichtmal WoTLK Addon (bzw. erst ganz am Ende von 2008). 2008 gabs die Grafikeinstellung Ultra noch gar nicht... das kam erst 2009 (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,682350/World-of-Warcraft-31-Neuer-WoW-Ultra-Video-Modus-im-Benchmark-Test-Top-Artikel-April-2009/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/).
> 
> Es ist schon immer wieder lustig wie hier die ganzen Leute auftauchen und ihren Müll abladen von wegen man könnte in WoW mit nem Uralt-Notebook Single-Core CPU flüssig raiden nur weil der letzte Raid den sie gemacht haben Karazhan im 10er vor 4-5 Jahren war....
> ...



/qft & /sign

Sorry for Offtopic, aber das Halbwissen-Geblubber, einhergehend mit einer Beratungsresistenz sondersgleichen, manches Diskussionsteilnehmers treibt jeden gut gemeinten Ratschlag oder Hinweis ad absurdum.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. September 2011)

pinwheel schrieb:


> Hallo xdave78,
> 
> 
> 1 Perfekter Service im Garantiefall
> ...



Dann bleibt wohl nurnoch: Dell Studio XPS 17 
Dazu ein Testbericht


----------



## Haaze85 (3. April 2012)

Servus Zusammen,

ich nutze den Post jetzt einfach mal weiter.

Ich würde mir gern ein WoW taugliches Notebook zulegen! Problem an der Sache ist das ich absolut keine Ahnung von den Dingern hab.

Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur, dass ich es in high Auflösung ruckelfrei spielen kann. Vor allem bewege ich mich im PVP bereich. Sprich Arena und jegliche BG´s. Auch Alterc mit 40 Mann soll also Problemlos laufen. 

Preislich -> um so billiger um so besser aber keinen falls würde ich mehr wie 1000 € ausgeben wollen.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Empfehlungen für mich? 

Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Soulii (3. April 2012)

muss es denn unbedingt ein notebook sein ?


----------



## Haaze85 (3. April 2012)

Ja ich hätte das Notebook gern zusätzlich. 
Einen Standrechner habe ich mir vor ca. 7 Monaten erst neu zusammen stellen lassen. Der ist also relativ neuwertig.

Da ich aber generell ein Notebook brauche/möchte (wg. Mobilität etc.) würde ich gerne eins kaufen das eben auch WoW-tauglich ist.


----------



## Soulii (3. April 2012)

was stellst du dir denn bezüglich größe und mobilität vor?

reichen dir 15" oder halt besser 17" ?
full hd ja/nein


----------



## Haaze85 (3. April 2012)

Mit Mobilität is eigentlich nur gemeint das ich das Ding mitnehmen kann. 
15 Zoll wär schon ok aber ich würd auch eher zu 17 tendieren.

Puh ja ähm...full hd...ist denk ich auch ne Preisfrage? 
Wenn das nicht die Welt ausmacht dann klar mit full hd.....wie wichtig issn das beim Notebook?


----------



## Soulii (3. April 2012)

das hier dürfte recht interessant sein:

http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/37c05f56f1cb1a309eebbe7d398a0279/cl/details/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637/anid/jtb497be6dd43dcb1.53272193/HellFire/


----------



## Haaze85 (4. April 2012)

Hey super vielen Dank schonmal!!

Bzgl. der Konfiguration die da noch gemacht werden muss....ist es ausreichend wenn ich überall das "mindeste" nehm? 
Bzw. wie sieht es grad mit dem Arbeitsspeicher aus? Mir kommen 4GB irgendwie recht wenig vor. 
Ich kann mich noch erinner, dass mir bei meinem Stand-PC gesagt wurde das WoW recht viel Arbeitsspeicher braucht? 
Stimmt das? Wieviel sollte ich denn mind. nehmen? 4,6,8GB oder doch 16GB?

Gäb es zu dem noch eine gute alternative die ggf. Preislich noch etwas niedriger liegt?

Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Hilfe!!


----------

